# removing old melted worms



## malaki (May 3, 2011)

found a few old crankbaits in granpas old tackle box, but they have old rubber worm crap stuck too them. it was an old metal box with plastic trays, the worms had melted clear through the trays leaving there shape in the holes! peeled most of the stuff off the lures but there still some sticky that no regular cleaner will remove. dont want to use anything too harsh and damage the plasic or paint. one of them has glitter. there was 2 muddbugs and one manns razorback. \/


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 3, 2011)

Crazy how harsh that stuff can be. My tracker had some burn holes straight through a plastic cup holder from a plastic worm sitting in the bottom of it.


----------



## Brine (May 3, 2011)

You may try sending a PM to Denny at JD Baits and see if he has any insight on cleanup.


----------



## redbug (May 3, 2011)

Brine said:


> You may try sending a PM to Denny at JD Baits and see if he has any insight on cleanup.


i think denny it busy planning his attack on ahab i hear he is working on his alibi


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 4, 2011)

redbug said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > You may try sending a PM to Denny at JD Baits and see if he has any insight on cleanup.
> ...




:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## fender66 (May 4, 2011)

Anything that I can think of suggesting will probably remove the paint from the cranks too. But I'd like to know if you figure this out.


----------



## BassAddict (May 4, 2011)

The paint/plastic underneath the melted worm is most likely melted as well, most of the ingredients used to make soft plastics are pretty caustic. Without a picture ill bet what happened is the worm actually started to melt the plastic on the lure (like it did on the tackle box trays) and the goo is from the lure itself. My best recommendation would be to use a razor blade to scrape the goo flush with the lure then hit it with some touch up paint. Look up BYOB too (another sponsor here) who should be able too hook u up with a killer paint job


----------



## rnsadb1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I HAVE HAD SOME LUCK WITH SOME STUFF CALLED GOO GONE! IT MAY WORK DEPENDING ON HOW BAD IT REALLY IS!! LET ME KNOW!


----------

